# Headlamp for backpacking



## malb (Mar 27, 2013)

Hello all. Looking for a headlamp for backpacking. I didn't see one that addressed this so I thought i'd post it. I like it to be waterproof at least but other than that i'm open to what you suggest. I saw a Fenix HL21 that looked like it would do the trick. Thanks


----------



## markr6 (Mar 27, 2013)

There's a lot of headlamp info around here and many people like Zebralights; I'm one of them. The H51 (cool white) or H51w (neutral white) is hard to beat on a single AA battery IMO. I would HIGHLY suggest the "f" models (H51Fw) for a frosted lens which spreads the beam out nice and smooth.

Quick summary of why I only use ZL headlamps:
-Waterproof (but you'll see complaints about this)
-Good quality
-Near-perfect user interface. Ability to start light in low or high (and almost medium) without having to cycle thru modes
-"w" versions have a PERFECT tint for outdoors
-Excellent runtime and output

Again, I would highly recommend the frosted lens and neutral white tint for backpacking and camping. I use the H600w often for backpacking since it turns night into day, at the expense of a more costly light and battery (Li-Ion 18650).


----------



## dparr (Mar 27, 2013)

Look at the Spark headlamps.

I'm a big fan of them.


----------



## Buckley (Mar 27, 2013)

malb said:


> Hello all. Looking for a headlamp for backpacking. I didn't see one that addressed this so I thought i'd post it. I like it to be waterproof at least but other than that i'm open to what you suggest. I saw a Fenix HL21 that looked like it would do the trick. Thanks



The right headlamp for you will depend upon the primary purpose it is intended to fill. For example, will you be using it primarily to set up camp after dark, for reading or rummaging through your gear, or for hiking after dark? For the former two uses, you will be better served with a flood lamp (Zebralight 502, 51f, or Spark SD52); for the latter, you would find a "throw" headlamp of more utility (Zebralight 51, Spark ST6, Fenix).


----------



## gajslk (Mar 27, 2013)

Buckley said:


> The right headlamp for you will depend upon the primary purpose it is intended to fill.



I couldn't agree more. A floody light might work for hiking as long as you're on a beaten path or know the route blindfolded. Otherwise you need throw, and plenty of it. I've been lost twice at night with a HL that wouldn't throw. It sucks. If it were me, I'd bring a floody Zebralight and a throwy handheld. I'd also stick with the AA format since that's what my GPS uses and I could share backup batteries.

Gordon


----------



## ThunderCloud (Mar 27, 2013)

Do any of the nice throw HLs have some kind of accessories that can quickly turn it into a floody light?

Otherwise I'm going with a floody H51fw with a throwy handheld like gajslk suggests.


----------



## carrot (Mar 27, 2013)

Speaking as someone who spends just about every weekend outdoors I'd recommend you get a Petzl headlamp like the Tikka XP2.

Product highlights:
- waterproof electronics -- you can change the batteries in rain or even under water
- rugged reliability -- bulletproof tough plastic design, also very difficult to accidentally activate the switch
- long battery life -- you'll never be surprised by a low battery
- easy to switch between flood and throw -- just flip the diffuse lens up or down

The Tikka XP2 lives in my pack and the Tikka 2 lives on my table at home. These are my favorite headlamps even though I also own Zebralight, Black Diamond, Surefire Saint, Petzl Nao.


----------



## iammaxwell (Mar 27, 2013)

This is my aproach to headlamps (inspired by nutnfancy)
Fenix headband http://www.fenixlighting.com/products/fenix-flashlight-accessories-headband.aspx
Combined with one of the following (or any other that you prefer):
Quark Mini MLX https://www.foursevens.com/products/ML-X-AE
Fenix E15 http://www.fenixlighting.com/products/fenix-flashlights-e15-led-flashlight.aspx
Very light weight. Light can be swapped out at any time, for what ever reason. Plus storage for spare batteries or whatever else; freeing up pocket space.


----------



## malb (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks. Looks like I have some research to do. My biggest concern is getting stuck in rainy weather and having my light go out. How is the XP 2 in rain?


----------



## rojos (Mar 27, 2013)

malb said:


> Hello all. Looking for a headlamp for backpacking. I didn't see one that addressed this so I thought i'd post it. I like it to be waterproof at least but other than that i'm open to what you suggest. I saw a Fenix HL21 that looked like it would do the trick. Thanks



It really depends on where and how you plan to use it. Some info regarding the type of trail and the kind of use you're planning on would help narrow things down a little bit. 

FWIW, having a headlamp, any headlamp at all, is the main thing. Even a cheap old Energizer is adequate for most backpacking situations. The gap between having a great headlamp and a mediocre headlamp is monumentally smaller than the gap between having a mediocre headlamp and having only a handheld flashlight or, even worse, no light at all. So having even a mediocre headlamp is pretty good.


----------



## Buckley (Mar 27, 2013)

ThunderCloud said:


> Do any of the nice throw HLs have some kind of accessories that can quickly turn it into a floody light?



Yes indeed! The Spark throwers come with a frosted lens that can exchanged for the clear lens in about 30 seconds. They cut the output substantially, of course, but do produce a wonderfully smooth flood beam.


----------



## Knight_Light (Mar 28, 2013)

malb said:


> Hello all. Looking for a headlamp for backpacking. I didn't see one that addressed this so I thought i'd post it. I like it to be waterproof at least but other than that i'm open to what you suggest. I saw a Fenix HL21 that looked like it would do the trick. Thanks


There’s a lot of wonderful information on this website that I have benefited from so I decided to share my viewpoint on a subject I understand as a way of giving back. Let me start by saying that I hike several times a week year-round. I am familiar with most of the suggestions that have been given so far and have personally tried them. 
For myself I decided to settle on the Spark SD52 CW along with the optional reflector. Here’s a quick bullet format of some of the facts as well as some opinions.


Utilizes AA for an energy source same as my GPS and other electronics. I use eneloops.
When utilizing the stock reflector that comes with the light you get one of the most beautiful flood beams out there. This is incredibly useful in camp or in a tent or on a portaledge. It just gives you pure light for anything that you are doing without any kind of hotspot. This is great for anything from setting up camp, pitching a tent, cooking, setting up a fire or any other task within a 15 foot radius.
I find that the middle level (80lm) the most useful as it gives adequate runtime (I get over 7 hours) for everything setting up camp to actually night hiking. You do need the optional reflector if you are going to night hike ($10 option).
With 80 lm output and the optional reflector I can easily see about 70 feet out. If you are utilizing a GPS this is more than adequate to navigate any kind of terrain in my opinion. If you hit it on Turbo which is 300 lm you can see out to 100 feet. There are certain instances where you might need a more focused beam and the ability to see further but in my opinion those instances are far and few in between especially if you are using a GPS to navigate. If you can afford both weight wise and financially to have a flashlight along with this headlamp that would be the way to go or if you hike with a buddy and they have a flashlight. In my opinion the benefits of this headlamp outweigh the few situations where you might need more distance with the light. The huge benefit is that it literally lights up everything in your path out to about 30 feet so you can see where you are stepping and what you are doing.
Since I have been climbing for a long time I am very familiar Petzl. I love their climbing gear and use a lot of it. They make a good headlamp and they are not a bad choice but they are not in the same league as Spark in my opinion.
It is waterproof.
The headband is probably one of the best out there and sits the light on your head very comfortably. Definitely a lot better than the Zebra in this respect. And let’s face it the headband is an integral part of this system.
One of the bad qualities is that the light will not shift into a lower mode when the battery goes low it will just shut off.
It will remember the modes. In other words if you shut it down in medium it will come back on in medium provided you don’t change batteries. If you do swap out the batteries it always starts in low mode which is nice so that you don’t lose your night vision in case you forget.
You can jump into Turbo mode which is 300 lm from any mode including off just by double-clicking quickly. You can then double-click again to return to whatever mode you had it previously set up.
Extremely easy to operate with gloves.
On high which is 220 lm the light will easily run two hours continuously. The light does get fairly warm at this level but is not uncomfortable to touch or have against skin.
 
I hope this helps with your decision-making process.


----------



## reppans (Mar 28, 2013)

Well this is a long shot, but I've now taken a minimalist do-it-all approach to camp lighting. From the ability to run full (R)CR123 batt. equivalency for 400 [Zebra-] lumen highs, through the ubiquitous AA chemistries compatible with my other camping gadgets, to the SHTF household scavenging options. I'm a big night vision fan and tend to use 0.3/3/20 lumens as my L/M/H, and so a single cell will last an easy week's camping. Can't argue that does anything better than a dedicated purpose-built item, but I does everything well enough for me and is pocketable 24/7. BTW, I have a small box full of now idle Petzl, BD and ZL headlamps and lanterns.

CLICKY


----------



## atlr (Mar 28, 2013)

Knight_Light said:


> For myself I decided to settle on the Spark SD52 CW along with the optional reflector. ... I hope this helps with your decision-making process.



This slideshow shows some night trail pictures of the SD52 with the spot in action and commentary about watching out for carnivores. 
http://mparam.s3-website-us-east-1.amazonaws.com/beamshots.html


----------



## RIX TUX (Mar 28, 2013)

dparr said:


> Look at the Spark headlamps.
> 
> I'm a big fan of them.


Me too... you know where to find them cheap?


----------



## lightcycle1 (Mar 28, 2013)

I was recently considering a Spark SD6 until I saw how bulky they are om the forehead. Love my ZL502 and H51 NT which is out for repair after 2 years of hard daily use. I bought the H502 for a spare while the H51 makes its round trip to china. Fell in love with the wide smooth floody beam for table work, reading, or working in a confind area. Definitley not a thrower but for digging in a pack or a tent light it's aces.
I too opted to get the Fenix headstrap for my PD32UE which is an amazingly nice combo of throw and flood. I'll strap the PD32 on my head if I should need big lumes out there and hands free, but honestly I havnt been in a situation yet where my H51 wih a fresh AA hasnt been able to handle. Both are great lights. The Fenix headstrap will give me the option to go nuclear if needed.

The no warning cutoff and the reported memory problems with the Sparks were a dealbreaker also.
If ZL would put out an H600 floody with am optional throw reflector bezel like the Spark I'd probably be all over that. 

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Knight_Light (Mar 28, 2013)

lightcycle1 said:


> > I was recently considering a Spark SD6 until I saw how bulky they are om the forehead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## f22shift (Mar 29, 2013)

lightcycle1 said:


> I was recently considering a Spark SD6 until I saw how bulky they are om the forehead. Love my ZL502 and H51 NT which is out for repair after 2 years of hard daily use. I bought the H502 for a spare while the H51 makes its round trip to china. Fell in love with the wide smooth floody beam for table work, reading, or working in a confind area. Definitley not a thrower but for digging in a pack or a tent light it's aces.
> I too opted to get the Fenix headstrap for my PD32UE which is an amazingly nice combo of throw and flood. I'll strap the PD32 on my head if I should need big lumes out there and hands free, but honestly I havnt been in a situation yet where my H51 wih a fresh AA hasnt been able to handle. Both are great lights. The Fenix headstrap will give me the option to go nuclear if needed.
> 
> The no warning cutoff and the reported memory problems with the Sparks were a dealbreaker also.
> ...



yeah it is visually bulky. there is some space in the tube also(why why why?). maybe it was because the silicone holders of the sd6 and sd52 seem identical which could streamline manufacturing process. sd52 size makes sense. space for 2aa with no leftover space. i think the sd6 could go on a visual diet. keep the mid section the same size to where it meets the silicone holder. then make both ends thinner to just fit the battery. 

actually, i think it would be cool if they had a "light" version and just shave all the fins off to lighten the light. especially for people who don't necessarily push it to the limits.

it's not too bad though because let's face it, headlamps are always and will forever be the "geeky" light choice. thin, fat, small, big. it will always incite giggles.

the sd52 has some quirky behavior. with nimhs it doesn't always save the last mode. also with nimhs, it doesn't always start on the first try. 
i'm not sure if these issues have been addressed in the current batch though.
one con of the sd52 is there is no lockout feature based on it's design.
i understand why people get it. there is nothing like streamlining your gadget system in terms of energy source(swappable, backup, same charger, weight savings etc)

the swappable screw in reflector is the sd series is the trump card in my opinion. easily they could have made more money making several versions of the light. this makes it easy to fine tune the light to your task. 

i think the sd series is the most versatile headlamp in the market now. i can't imagine ever selling it in the future.


----------



## LightCrazy (Mar 29, 2013)

I like my BD Storm. Runs on 4 "AAA" batteries, has long run times, and has dedicated spot beam and flood beams. Only problem I have with it is that the white beams do not have mode memory. When in the red light mode, it does have memory.


----------



## Knight_Light (Mar 29, 2013)

f22shift said:


> > because let's face it, headlamps are always and will forever be the"geeky" light choice. thin, fat, small, big. it will always incite giggles.
> 
> 
> I don't know if I would agree with that one I know some pretty bad *** outdoors people ranging from climbers to hunters to hikers that would tend to disagree.
> ...


----------



## Bolster (Mar 30, 2013)

Knight_Light said:


> I think a lot of people confuse this as quirky behavior however it is actually user error. This can definitely be debated as a design flaw of the light but itis actually meant to operate that way. I am actually on the fence on this one. Let me clarify.
> · Very quick click will turn it on.
> · A long click will start you through the cycling of modes.
> · Somewhere in between these is where the problem starts. I guess Spark designed it as a kind of momentary on. And I guess that is the best you can do with an electronic switch. So what happens is if you are not quick enough the light comes on and then shuts off. If you hold it down then it always comes on and starts the cycle. And if you press it and release it really quick it will always turn on properly. I have to admit sometimes it is a nuisance and even knowing this design specific quirk I still screw it up on occasion.




I have to agree with this explanation. Every once in awhile I botch turning on my SD52, and while my inclination is to blame the light, I also realize the problem is me, pressing either slower or faster than the switch wants to be pressed. Doesn't happen very often, and when it does, the second attempt is always successful. Could it be improved? Probably. Is it a big deal? No. 

Regards no lockout ... if you were throwing the SD52 into a pack, where the switch could be pressed inadvertently...then yes, a lockout would be nice. I don't see removing the battery that much more of an inconvenience than backing off the threads, so again, not perfect, but also not a big deal. 

Sometimes students will look at a test, on which they earned 90%, and struggle with whether they should be happy or sad. That's how I see the SD52. I give it a 90% grade. Improvement possible, and at the same time, an excellent product. For me, it is my workhorse light, and sees a lot of action on contracting jobs. 

My biggest carp is the sudden shut-off on cell depletion. Even then, it's not horrible, because you can turn it right back on...but it's still startling. In general I wish most regulated lights had better manners upon extinguishing the cells. It would be nice if regulated lights would fall out of regulation at 90% depletion. 

I guess my question is, for backpacking, why cart a larger 2-cell light? Why not a single AA (or CR123) light, and carry some spare lithium primary cells? No issues of trying to pair two equivalently partially-deleted cells with a single cell light. 

If I simply needed more illumination, I'd rather pack two Zebralights and use them simultaneously. I'd at least have redundancy.


----------



## Knight_Light (Mar 30, 2013)

Bolster said:


> > Regards no lockout ... if you were throwing the SD52 into a pack, where the switch could be pressed inadvertently...then yes, a lockout would be nice. I don't see removing the battery that much more of an inconvenience than backing off the threads, so again, not perfect, but also not a big deal.
> 
> 
> I have never had the SD52 turn on in the pack. I do however put it into its own stuff sack with all the supported gear it needs. Here is a trick that I use and the reason why I love low lumen night mode. I simply turn the light on in the lowest setting which is supposed to last for 50 days on and leave it in the pack. First of all it helps find the light in a dark environment or if you drop it accidentally when it is dark out. The other added benefit to this is that if the switch gets bumped it will most likely turn off unless it’s pressed up against something in which case it will just cycle. I am an optimist and I like to hope for the best.
> ...


----------



## speedsix (Mar 30, 2013)

One thing I learned about a camping headlight is you need AA or AAA batteries. If you forget to bring extra cells, they burn out or 100 other reasons you need spares, the AAs and AAAs are the only ones that even a hillbilly gas station is certain to carry. 

I went on a trip and somehow forgot to put cells in my headlamp. Luckily it was a 3 AAA unit and I found some spares at a tiny out of the way gas station. They had one pack of AAAs and 2 packs of AAs in the whole place. No 9vs, no Cs, no Ds, no cr123s. Just AAs and AAAs.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Mar 30, 2013)

The HL21 has too tight of a beam for hiking and backpacking IMHO. The diffuser causes glare which defeats the purpose. You can't run it on high for extended periods or you can ruin the light (the high on mine started flickering permanently after 15-20 minutes). The settings are too far apart and there isn't a good enough medium with a decent runtime.

Try the HL30 instead. The beam is a large even flood (no tunnel vision). It has a useful runtime on medium (I like a light that will run all night on medium.). It'll run 140 hours on low (great for reading or walking around camp). It's waterproof and takes 2AAs. For solar charging while backpacking, I find that most chargers only work with sets of 2 or 4 cells. This light also has a red l.e.d. for preserving nightvision and you don't have to cycle through the other settings to get to it.


----------



## herosemblem (Mar 31, 2013)

Thank you for the advice, HoF. I was looking at both the HL21 and HL30 and your recommendation for the HL30 supports my preference. 
Only thing holding me back is I'm not ready to spend $42 on a headlamp. I'm currently using my Energizer 3xAAA headlamp (a battery format I hate).


----------



## rojos (Mar 31, 2013)

Hooked on Fenix said:


> The HL21 has too tight of a beam for hiking and backpacking IMHO. The diffuser causes glare which defeats the purpose.



Is that with the newer style diffuser? I thought that the HL21 had been shipping with a revised diffuser that minimizes glare.


----------



## ryguy24000 (Apr 1, 2013)

my vote is the Spark ST5 running lithium ion batteries. Small light weight setup and very powerful when you want.


----------



## carrot (Apr 4, 2013)

malb said:


> Thanks. Looks like I have some research to do. My biggest concern is getting stuck in rainy weather and having my light go out. How is the XP 2 in rain?



I've never tried submersing my XP2 in water but I've never had problems with rain. The Tikka2, which is built similarly, is fully submersible in shallow water, which I have tested.


----------



## nuambenzina (Apr 6, 2013)

reppans said:


> Well this is a long shot, but I've now taken a minimalist do-it-all approach to camp lighting. From the ability to run full (R)CR123 batt. equivalency for 400 [Zebra-] lumen highs, through the ubiquitous AA chemistries compatible with my other camping gadgets, to the SHTF household scavenging options. I'm a big night vision fan and tend to use 0.3/3/20 lumens as my L/M/H, and so a single cell will last an easy week's camping. Can't argue that does anything better than a dedicated purpose-built item, but I does everything well enough for me and is pocketable 24/7. *BTW, I have a small box full of now idle Petzl, BD and ZL headlamps and lanterns.*
> 
> CLICKY



*Hy there! Can you donate one of the headlamp which you are not using and is sitting idle? If so, which model?* 
*I would love to have a Petzl TIKKA XP 2 or a BlackDiamond Storm, some regulated for constant illumination headlamp but I can't afford it* *, is here a section on the forum with donations or second-hand headlamps?*


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Apr 6, 2013)

nuambenzina said:


> *Hy there! Can you donate one of the headlamp which you are not using and is sitting idle? If so, which model?*
> *I would love to have a Petzl TIKKA XP 2 or a BlackDiamond Storm, some regulated for constant illumination headlamp but I can't afford it* *, is here a section on the forum with donations or second-hand headlamps?*



Might want to see what is available for sale at the CPF Marketplace.


----------



## carrot (Apr 8, 2013)

carrot said:


> I've never tried submersing my XP2 in water but I've never had problems with rain. The Tikka2, which is built similarly, is fully submersible in shallow water, which I have tested.



Check this out.

http://www.outsideonline.com/photo-galleries/Adventurers-of-the-Year.html#gallery-photo-6

Sherpa Lakpa Rita and his Petzl Tikka2 headlamp on Everest. If that's not a glowing recommendation I don't know what is.


----------



## Knight_Light (Apr 8, 2013)

carrot said:


> Check this out.
> 
> http://www.outsideonline.com/photo-galleries/Adventurers-of-the-Year.html#gallery-photo-6
> 
> Sherpa Lakpa Rita and his Petzl Tikka2 headlamp on Everest. If that's not a glowing recommendation I don't know what is.


 I don't know if I agree with this one. I have fair knowledge of Alpine and mountaineering and let me tell you something about Sherpas. They are like the most incredible human beings out there. They often work with subpar gear and totally outshine their clients that they support who have the latest and greatest. Just because they have a piece of gear doesn't mean it's the greatest out there, they often times make do with what they have or can afford or usually is donated to them. And just for the record I love Petzl as a company they make really high-quality climbing gear. But that is definitely one awesome picture thank you for sharing.


----------



## carrot (Apr 8, 2013)

Knight_Light said:


> I don't know if I agree with this one. I have fair knowledge of Alpine and mountaineering and let me tell you something about Sherpas. They are like the most incredible human beings out there. They often work with subpar gear and totally outshine their clients that they support who have the latest and greatest. Just because they have a piece of gear doesn't mean it's the greatest out there, they often times make do with what they have or can afford or usually is donated to them. And just for the record I love Petzl as a company they make really high-quality climbing gear. But that is definitely one awesome picture thank you for sharing.



I understand that Sherpas are quite capable of making due with subpar gear but at the same time that little Tikka2 it's clearly holding up just fine in some of the toughest conditions on earth. I'd say that in itself is a great endorsement, regardless of whether or not it was picked specifically for that use!


----------



## Backpacker Light (Apr 22, 2013)

Looks like the Fenix HL10 is finally becoming available, and only $28. 

Runs on only one small AAA battery. It has a nice low 3 lumen mode for reading in the tent, but also has a high of 70 lumens if needed. And as a plus, the light is removable from the headband, for other uses. Looks like the perfect backpacking headlight.

http://www.doingoutdoor.com/fenix-hl10-headlamp-cree-xpe-led-70-lumen-with-1aaa-battery-p-339.html


----------



## uk_caver (Apr 23, 2013)

Maybe the perfect backup backpacking headlight?


----------



## Philip2 (Jun 7, 2013)

malb said:


> Hello all. Looking for a headlamp for backpacking. I didn't see one that addressed this so I thought i'd post it. I like it to be waterproof at least but other than that i'm open to what you suggest. I saw a Fenix HL21 that looked like it would do the trick. Thanks


Consider Fenix MC11. It is a lightweight adjustable angle light with 1x AA. It is pretty sturdy and uses one widely available AA battery. You can clip it to your backpack, belt or breast pocket. Or you can even make a headband for it.

It has a number of modes, including automatic SOS. It has low modes for saving battery life, which will save you the weight of spare batteries. It doesn't need an elastic band, which saves space in your backpack.

An angle light flashlight is more comfortable than a head light, since it keeps your head free. And it can also be used handheld. 

On the other hand, if you do repair work, a headlight gives better lighting, because it turns with your head.


----------



## mhpreston (Jun 11, 2013)

Now don't laugh, but how about this one? I got it on a whim recently and actually quite like it... Bear Grylls or not!

http://www.gerbergear.co.uk/Survival/Lights/Bear-Grylls-Hands-Free-Torch_31-001028


----------



## mhpreston (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh - and in case you are wondering, it came for free with this! I think you call it an impulse purchase... 

http://www.gerbergear.co.uk/Survival/Knives/Survival-Series-Ultimate-Knife_31-0007512


----------



## Knight_Light (Jun 11, 2013)

After actually backpacking with it I can honestly say that the Armytek Wizard Pro is one of the better choices one can make when considering a backpacking headlamp.


----------



## mhpreston (Jun 11, 2013)

How do you guys rate the Petzl Zipka Plus 2? It's the one I have used on the trail for a while now. Apparently a 35 m throw and up to 50 lumens. Red or white light (including strobe), 3 x AAA batteries and weighing about 75 g with the optional cover.

I like the retractable cord 'headband' with a small padded section that is surprisingly comfortable to wear. I also can quickly stick it on a handlebar or a pole, which is very handy. It's rain resistant but I've never submerged mine. Although it is meant to be a 'wide beam' light I can’t adjust it like the Gerber headlamp I mentioned below.


----------



## mhpreston (Jun 11, 2013)

I forgot to put a link in to read...

http://www.petzl.com/en/outdoor/headlamps/super-compact/zipka-plus


----------



## bushy.243 (Aug 21, 2013)

Knight_Light said:


> There’s a lot of wonderful information on this website that I have benefited from so I decided to share my viewpoint on a subject I understand as a way of giving back. Let me start by saying that I hike several times a week year-round. I am familiar with most of the suggestions that have been given so far and have personally tried them.
> For myself I decided to settle on the Spark SD52 CW along with the optional reflector. Here’s a quick bullet format of some of the facts as well as some opinions.
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Knight_Light I have been trying to decide between a Spark or Zebralight and your information has just helped me settle on the Spark SD52-CW

Cheers Bushy


----------



## Blue72 (Aug 21, 2013)

I am a big fan of the petzl headlamps as well. They see heavy use in my family and none of them have failed. They offer long run time and a wide beam profile.

I am a big fan of the zipka series. Eliminating the bulk of a conventional head strap makes a huge difference when backpacking small and light.

I recently got the petzl e-lite which has been impressive so far as well


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Aug 21, 2013)

dd61999 said:


> I am a big fan of the petzl headlamps as well. They see heavy use in my family and none of them have failed. They offer long run time and a wide beam profile.
> 
> I am a big fan of the zipka series. Eliminating the bulk of a conventional head strap makes a huge difference when backpacking small and light.
> 
> I recently got the petzl e-lite which has been impressive so far as well



Did you get the new Zipka type version of the e-lite or the old version with the headband? I only ask because you seem to like the Zipka series and that version of the e-lite just came out.


----------



## Blue72 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hooked on Fenix said:


> Did you get the new Zipka type version of the e-lite or the old version with the headband? I only ask because you seem to like the Zipka series and that version of the e-lite just came out.



i definitely got the zipka version of the e-lite. 

Once you go zipka, you can never go back using a traditional headlamp strap again


----------



## mhpreston (Aug 25, 2013)

+1 on the Zipka. I've had two now and also a headband light that was part of a set. The headband one is still in the drawer. The Zipka on the other hand is light, comfortable and best of all can be quickly wrapped around things like cycle bars, tent poles or boat masts. Very handy indeed.


----------



## Knight_Light (Aug 26, 2013)

bushy.243 said:


> Thanks Knight_Light I have been trying to decide between a Spark or Zebralight and your information has just helped me settle on the Spark SD52-CW
> 
> Cheers Bushy


 You're welcome. It is a great headlamp but make sure you get the reflector otherwise it gets a little difficult navigating trails.


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Aug 27, 2013)

My favorite headlamps are the zebralight "H" series of lights. My favorite has been the H51 (single AA), but zebralight is about to come out with a new version of this light called the H52. For longer runtimes and/or more light I like the H600 (which runs on a rechargeable 18650 Li-ion battery.) Both are excellent for backpacking. Both have multiple lows, multiple mediums, and multiple highs to choose from plus the best UI around IMO.


----------



## lightcycle1 (Aug 28, 2013)

Outdoorsman5 said:


> My favorite headlamps are the zebralight "H" series of lights. My favorite has been the H51 (single AA),



I wouldnt trust one. Id make sure I had a backup if I took a Zebralight on a trip.


Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Aug 28, 2013)

lightcycle1 said:


> I wouldnt trust one. Id make sure I had a backup if I took a Zebralight on a trip.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2



You're a flashaholic.....of course you're gonna have a backup or 2 or 3......besides I trust my zebras. I have logged over 1500 miles of use (running) with my Zebralight H600 without one blip, so I trust it!


----------



## markr6 (Aug 28, 2013)

Outdoorsman5 said:


> You're a flashaholic.....of course you're gonna have a backup or 2 or 3......besides I trust my zebras. I have logged over 1500 miles of use (running) with my Zebralight H600 without one blip, so I trust it!



I trust mine...so far. (knocking on every piece of wood within sight!)


----------



## jorn (Aug 28, 2013)

Zebralight might have some issues, but you dont see many complaints of them failing.
Love my h51fc.


----------



## lightcycle1 (Aug 28, 2013)

jorn said:


> Zebralight might have some issues, but you dont see many complaints of them failing.
> Love my h51fc.



Really?

Read around....search this site. You might be in for am eye opener.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Aug 28, 2013)

lightcycle1 said:


> Really?
> 
> Read around....search this site. You might be in for am eye opener.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2



Read around here and find problems with every single brand there is. I'm not a ZL fanboy - I own & love EagleTac, Quarks, Olights, Fenix, ITP, Surefire, and Zebralights....I've read problems with every single one of these & still love & trust the ones I have.


----------



## jorn (Aug 28, 2013)

Outdoorsman5 said:


> Read around here and find problems with every single brand there is. I'm not a ZL fanboy - I own & love EagleTac, Quarks, Olights, Fenix, ITP, Surefire, and Zebralights....I've read problems with every single one of these & still love & trust the ones I have.



Same. I test my stuff (drop and dunk) before i use it, use it, then start trust it. Even got a singlemode sipik68 im starting to trust. Got it for free. Modded it with a dedomed xp-e and fully potted/sealed electronics. Have been mean with it ever since. And i have started to bring it on trips. There are good and bad saples of any brand.


----------



## dayhiker (Aug 28, 2013)

*SPARK SD52-CW*


Led: CREE XML T6 cool white5 modes​

Super: 300lm/1.5hours
Max: 220lm/1.9hours
Med2: 80lm/7hours
Med1: 12lm/43hours
Low: 0.5lm/50days
============

Seems like a short burn time (if using the recommended Med2 80lm setting?, unless your backpacks are rather short. I often go out for 5 to 7 days, then car camp repeat 2 or 3 times for about a month. 

I know stats are usually very misleading, and I probably don't understand Spark's.

The BD storm has(from REI):

High: 100 / low: 25 lumens
High: 50 / low: 200 hours

so why would I chose the Spark? It does a much brighter top end, but one post said they would chose this model for camp if I read it right. And if hiking with not allot of batteries I could only use the top settings once in awhile?


I have been using a Black Diamond moonlight, and Princeton Impact II. The moonlight (no longer made) works fine in a tent but a bit dim otherwise. The impact is brighter but has a very narrow focus. Still both last a very long time.

Those two weigh less than my Black Diamond Gemni so even though the later uses AA batteries, it gets little use. My GPS and ham radio eat AA batteries so that is probably just as well, plus I often leave them behind.

Of course I am conservative about reaching camp before dark etc. If I thought night hiking was at all likely I would bring something else. But not sure I would want to hike with a light that lasted only 2 to 7 hours anyway? Maybe I should use my Princeton H2o 1M instead of the one of these, not sure how long it last but seems very bright. I also have a BD headlamp (why no name on there HLs?) that lets one put the batteries in a pocket , but it weighs 8oz without batteries so I haven't used it either, even on winter trips so far.

On easier trips I sometime take the BD Orbit, but its run time is about half of the moonlight, and I have to hang behind my head to read.


----------



## rojos (Aug 28, 2013)

dayhiker said:


> The BD storm has(from REI):
> 
> High: 100 / low: 25 lumens
> High: 50 / low: 200 hours
> ...



The Storm is an alright backpacking headlamp. But those runtime stats are bogus.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?315237-Headlamp-run-time-standard


----------



## rowdys03 (Aug 28, 2013)

I've had the Black Diamond Storm for about a month now and I have nothing bad to say about it yet. The red mode may lack a bit but I only use that for tent stuff. I think I read in another thread that the BD Spot was being upgraded to 130lm so that may be something to consider. I had the older 90lm version and returned it for the Storm.


----------



## ThreeStripes (Jun 26, 2014)

I really am biased but the PETZL NAO has been amazing for night backpacking in my experience. I consider my group of friends mostly amateurs but the NAO is the envied headlamp of the group whenever we go out. The Reactive lighting feature is nothing short of amazing.


----------



## Kranium (Jun 27, 2014)

Knight_Light said:


> Spark SD52 CW
> 
> *bullet-point list*
> 
> I hope this helps with your decision-making process.



It most surely has! Thanks for all of the info.

I haven't purchased yet, and was curious if there has been any newer models etc. that have come along since this post, which you would rank higher? (I'm getting back into Rocky Mountains backpacking again, after knee surgery a while back )

Cheers either way - I'm a long-time lurker and have gleaned a lot of info from this place over the years. :thumbsup:


----------



## cistallus (Jun 28, 2014)

:welcome:


----------



## pebbles (Jul 5, 2014)

Petzl Tikka XP, but I can't vouch for this year's model yet.


----------



## cue003 (Jul 6, 2014)

Petzl Tikka RXP if your budget permits. Customizable for the type of camping you are doing. If not the Tikka XP. Both have multiple beam types in single light with regulated output.


----------

